# So, what book are you listening to? (2013/2014 edition)



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

*What are you listening to?*

I usually listen to one book and read another. Its easy to tun on my phone and listen in the car (my favorite place) but I also like to use it on the train, doctors office or while shopping. Well known actor's like Will Patton or Joe Mantegna read these novels and its more of a performance than reading. Try any of these and you'll understand. The right narrator will open up your eyes to a whole new world. 
*Always unabridged!* 
I've been listening to an audio book every two weeks for over ten years. I'll post my past and present books here. Once you get into listening its worth every dollar.
Happy reading... Umm... I mean listening. Cheers!

*City of Thieves *by David Benioff http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/City-of-Thieves-Audiobook/B002V8KN0G
*Ghost of Belfast* by Stuart Neville http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Ghosts-of-Belfast-Audiobook/B002V1AJQG
*Shutter Island* by Dennis Lehane http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/Shutter-Island-Audiobook/B002V08GGC
*The Godfather *by Mario Puzo http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/The-Godfather-Audiobook/B007JJSURA
*Feast Day of Fools* by James Lee Burke http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/Feast-Day-of-Fools-Audiobook/B005KM0JM2
*Blood Meridian* by Cormac McCarthy http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/Blood-Meridian-Audiobook/B002V8N2UE
*Carrion Comfort* by Dan Simmons http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/Carrion-Comfort-Audiobook/B005PPII7C


----------



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

the sound of my keyboard....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I always have a book I am reading and one I am listening to as well. I am currently listening to a book from the Cedar Cove series. 
 (this is the kindle link)

I love listening to the JD Robb In Death books....the narrator really brings them to life and makes them so much fun.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

I do the 1 & 1 thing, too. The audiobook helps distract me from the tediousness of the daily commute.

I recently finished Glen Cook's _Shadow Games_, which had a courageous ending, but I don't think I'll be finishing the series. I can see ways a lot of more recent fantasy authors have built on Cook's foundation, but I feel like the genre (or at least my tastes) has moved on.

I'm currently a good way through Robin Hobb's _Royal Assassin_. The narration is a bit pedestrian (not "barely better than a text-to-speech program" bad, but there are often pauses as the narrator turns pages or switches from his "in-character voice" to his "narrator voice" before adding "he said" (or similar). The book is okay (nothing that bugs me, just not blowing me away), but my wife says the later trilogies of the trilogy of trilogies are really good, so I'm giving it time to develp its story.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I love listening to the JD Robb In Death books....the narrator really brings them to life and makes them so much fun.


That's encouraging; I think I'll check out some of the JD Robb books. They'd be good on my walks.

Betsy


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

*The best audio book EVER!*

*Shantaram* by Gregory David Roberts is by far the best audio book ever. Lin goes through a moral, spiritual and emotional journey after he escapes from prison in Australia and hides in Bombay, India. The story has Crime, Romance, Adventure and a deep peek into India culture. Humphrey Bower does an unforgettable performance, changing his voice for the myriad of characters and accents. Its a mammoth book at around 55 hours. I was so engaged while listening that I cried in my car during parts and I'm still sad that its over. I've recommended it to family, friends and anyone who would listen to me. Every one of them has had the same reaction. Worth every penny... I've listen to it twice, but the first time discovering Lin's journey in Bombay was the best.

*Shantaram* (Library Edition) by Gregory David Roberts http://www.amazon.com/dp/078617465X


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's encouraging; I think I'll check out some of the JD Robb books. They'd be good on my walks.
> 
> Betsy


The stories are good anyways, but the narrator changes her voice for each person and it just adds so much. Now if I'm just reading instead of listening I still can hear her reading it to me in those voices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Garrard Hayes said:


> *The best audio book EVER!*
> 
> *Shantaram* (Library Edition) by Gregory David Roberts http://www.amazon.com/dp/078617465X


Wow, that's a recommendation! Will check it out.



KindleGirl said:


> The stories are good anyways, but the narrator changes her voice for each person and it just adds so much. Now if I'm just reading instead of listening I still can hear her reading it to me in those voices.


Love the JD Robb series, will check out the prices as I have most of the books on Kindle.

Did y'all know there's an Audible Daily Deal?

Here's today's:

http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/Deliverance-Audiobook/B005ZHREN4?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had an Audible subscription for awhile, and have bought some Audible books on sale, but never really listened much. I'm about to take a long plane flight, and have decided to put some audio books on my ipad to listen to and try to head off my eyes getting tired on the overnight flight. The ones I'm loading are:

http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/The-Dying-Earth-Audiobook/B0035BBLF4/ref=sr_1_2?qid=1380321798&sr=1-2
The Dying Earth, by Jack Vance. Part of a fantasy series I really liked when I read them years ago. Though I don't believe this one includes Cugel, my favorite character from the series.

http://www.audible.com/pd/History/Out-of-Order-Audiobook/B00B3YUF02/ref=sr_1_1?qid=1380321917&sr=1-1
Out of Order: Stories from the History of the Supreme Court, by Sandra Day O'Connor

http://www.audible.com/pd/History/The-Swerve-Audiobook/B005QPB3X2/ref=sr_1_1?qid=1380322007&sr=1-1
The Swerve: How the World Became Modern, by Stephen Greenblatt. As I understand it, this book tells how an important ancient book was rediscovered and published, and helped spark The Renaissance. I hope it is interesting, at least it is appropriate reading for a trip to Italy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a good flight, Claw!! Let us know how you liked the a-books.

Here's today's Audible Deal of the Day, by the way:
http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Nine-Princes-in-Amber-Audiobook/B008OJIQMI
$2.95

I've not read any by Roger Zelazny...are they good?

Betsy


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

They're a little hard to find, but I just finished listening to 14 James Bond stories narrated by Rufus Sewell and they were AMAZING. I have never been an audiobook kind of gal, but this set made me change my tune. I GET it. TOTALLY worth the time and effort to track down! http://www.amazon.com/Goldfinger-Ian-Fleming/dp/0141804130/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_aud?ie=UTF8&qid=1380387507&sr=8-1&keywords=goldfinger+rufus+sewell


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have a good flight, Claw!! Let us know how you liked the a-books.
> 
> Here's today's Audible Deal of the Day, by the way:
> http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Nine-Princes-in-Amber-Audiobook/B008OJIQMI
> ...


I liked Nine Princes a lot when I read it in college. It is the first in a gigantic series, there were originally five books, then Z wrote more, I believe at least ten total. I liked the first five books, but got series fatigue after reading the sixth, and didnt read the others. In general, I like Zelazny. My favorite of his work is a short series about a character called Dilvish the Damned. I don't remember specifically where Nine Princes ended, but there is definitely more to the story after this book! I wouldn't buy it unless you are willing to find and read the others, or at least the first five!

Be advised that our own NogDog is a HUGE fan of Zelazny.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have a good flight, Claw!! Let us know how you liked the a-books.


I misspoke....I bought a bright shines new iPod Touch to carry around and replace my smartphone while I'm in Europe, and when it actually came time to load it, I still loaded The Swerve and Out of Order as mentioned above, but decided on novels rather than collections of short pieces, so installed The End of Eternity by Asimov, and MythConceptions by Robert Asprin. I also installed Journey to the Center of the Earth, one of those free classics Amazon offered as a promotion awhile ago. So I'll have more than enough to keep my ears busy!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I liked Nine Princes a lot when I read it in college. It is the first in a gigantic series, there were originally five books, then Z wrote more, I believe at least ten total. I liked the first five books, but got series fatigue after reading the sixth, and didnt read the others. In general, I like Zelazny. My favorite of his work is a short series about a character called Dilvish the Damned. I don't remember specifically where Nine Princes ended, but there is definitely more to the story after this book! I wouldn't buy it unless you are willing to find and read the others, or at least the first five!
> 
> Be advised that our own NogDog is a HUGE fan of Zelazny.


Please realize that all 10 books together probably are barely longer than two GRR Martin SoIaF books.*  Also, the first 5 books are a stand-alone series, and the second 5 were written as a separate series (told by the son of the first series' narrator, several years after the end of the first series). Each series is definitely a single story, often with cliff-hangers between books. The original series is a classic, the 2nd series merely quite good (IHMO).
______________
* Heck, they bound all 10 into one paper-bound volume, after all:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was the audible daily deal last weekend and Heather (luvmy5brats) recommended it so I bought it. It was so good I had to buy the Kindle book to read the last 30% because I couldn't wait to get into the car again and find out how it ended.



I love whispersync between audible books and Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's Audible Daily Deal is Water for Elephants:
http://www.audible.com/pd/Fiction/Water-for-Elephants-Audiobook/B002UZZ25G


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I also read one book and listen to another one while driving, walking...

Currently I'm listening to *Rise of Empire*: 

It's the second book in a really good fantasy series. The three books together are more than 80 hours long so it's taking me much longer than normal to work my way through it but I'm really enjoying it. It has a great narrator who is totally bringing the characters to life.


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

I just finished M.C. Beaton's "Death of a Chimney Sweep," a Hamish Macbeth novel and am listening to one of the Agatha Raisen series. It's in the car so I can't say which one! I am about to start the new J.K. Rowling (Gailbraith) book, the Cuckoo's Calling. Got it with one of my credits on Audible.
Elaine


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

This a good thread ( similar to the long running What are you reading thread).

Maybe we can get a number of folks who haven't tried audio books to explore that world as well as pass the word about the format.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i use audio to fall asleep, so i cycle through the haarry potter books mostly.

oh and may i ask a favor?  please type the title of what you are listening to in addition to links.  i'm on the dx and have no clue what book leslie found so good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> i use audio to fall asleep, so i cycle through the haarry potter books mostly.
> 
> oh and may i ask a favor? please type the title of what you are listening to in addition to links. i'm on the dx and have no clue what book leslie found so good!


The Fault in Our Stars by John Green.

This is a good reminder--it also helps when people are searching to see if a book was discussed. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

I just started listening to *Collusion by Stuart Neville* with Gerard Doyle narrating. It's the sequel to *Ghost of Belfast* which is one of my favorite crime thriller novels to read and listen to. I'm on my third round.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

Just started Scott Lynch's Republic of Thieves over the weekend. Only a couple hours in so far. The narrator for this series is fantastic. In past books he has done Locke's character voices in such a way that they were at once exactly the way Lynch describes them and still identifiably Locke. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I just finished Thirteen Reasons Why by Jay Asher. It's a really powerful book, and listening to it made it even more so. One thing I really liked was that they used two narrators-one male and one female. 
I just bought Nemesis by Agatha Christie. I like to listen to ebooks in the car, but when my kids are with me I can't listen to more contemporary mystery/thrillers because of the language. I suppose I could explore more Christian fiction. That might work. 
I also bought Sycamore Row by John Grisham and I'm not sure if I'll be able to play that with the kids, but I like to "read" while I exercise or houseclean, so I'll listen to this one that way.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I recently finished a good fantasy series, _The Riyira Revelations_. It was over 80 hours , so it took awhile. I am currently listening to Warbound (The Grimnoir Chronicles) by Larry Correia.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just started listening to Easy by Tammara Webber this morning. It has received very high ratings and reviews. I'm only about 15 min or so into it. So far the story is good. Not real keen on the narrator but maybe it's too early to judge. I can't wait to get further along.


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm two discs into Dan Brown's "The Symbol," which is set in Washington, DC. So instead of symbols of the Catholic Church (Angels and Demons, etc.), it looks as if it will be a hunt for symbols the founding fathers had in mind. Since they were Freemasons (many founders) there is a lot of info on that group. Unlike the mysteries I usually listen to (M.C. Beaton, Janet Evanovich, some Sue Grafton) this one has so much more history and background that I think it would be better to read it so you can skim. However, I'll stick with it for another couple of discs. I do like Brown's writing style.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so glad to find this thread. I'm getting an MP3 player so I can listen while I walk the dog. It's getting to be a very boring walk twice a day.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's encouraging; I think I'll check out some of the JD Robb books. They'd be good on my walks.
> 
> Betsy


They really are excellent. I have something like 35? 36? of them from Audible.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm so glad to find this thread. I'm getting an MP3 player so I can listen while I walk the dog. It's getting to be a very boring walk twice a day.


That's when I really got hooked on audiobooks--when I started listening to them during the daily dog walk.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> That's when I really got hooked on audiobooks--when I started listening to them during the daily dog walk.


I should have my player next week and I've been looking through Audible trying to decide on my free book.


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

Just started *Adrian McKinty's* sequel to Dead I well May Be. Gerard Doyle gives an amazing performance

*The Dead Yard* http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Dead-Yard-Audiobook/B002V0QL5U


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Outlander_ by Diana Gabaldon. Davina Porter's reading changed my mind about audio books being boring.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I just finished Warbound (The Grimnoir Chronicles) and am now listening to Hunted (The Iron Druid Chronicles, Book Six). It's one of my favorite series and the narrator, Luke Daniels, is great.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> _Outlander_ by Diana Gabaldon. Davina Porter's reading changed my mind about audio books being boring.


I think this was more of a problem with older audiobooks. A lot of them seem to have been created to allow those with vision impairments to continue reading, rather than to actually entertain the reader. I suspect the market was too small, so those producing audiobooks tried to save money on narration, and that became a self-perpetuating cycle: no one listens to audiobooks, so they are a niche market, so producing them on the cheap is a priority, so most of them are of low quality, so no one listens to audiobooks.

That's really no longer the case. Pretty much any book I get from Audible has good-to-amazing narration. It's like they thought about the people who read to us as children and thought about what made a good narrator (character voices, tempo changes, energy, etc.). Then they hired voice actors to recreate that experience - to make us perfectly content to be read to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Eric Zawadzki said:


> I think this was more of a problem with older audiobooks. A lot of them seem to have been created to allow those with vision impairments to continue reading, rather than to actually entertain the reader. I suspect the market was too small, so those producing audiobooks tried to save money on narration, and that became a self-perpetuating cycle: no one listens to audiobooks, so they are a niche market, so producing them on the cheap is a priority, so most of them are of low quality, so no one listens to audiobooks.
> 
> That's really no longer the case. Pretty much any book I get from Audible has good-to-amazing narration. It's like they thought about the people who read to us as children and thought about what made a good narrator (character voices, tempo changes, energy, etc.). Then they hired voice actors to recreate that experience - to make us perfectly content to be read to.


I have to agree with that. Now I'm looking forward to my next listen.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

When I commuted to work, I would listen to books all of the time. Now that I work from home, I don't have the "luxury" of being stuck in traffic, so my audio book consumption has greatly diminished. That said, I've got Wicked and Son of a Witch, and I'm hoping to give them a listen soon!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't really find audiobooks exciting... even those that come highly recommended.  I think its because they don't hold my attention the way a book does.  Also, most audiobooks are really long... I read much faster.  

Thus the answer is, none.


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

Listening to *Black Cherry Blues by James Lee Burke* and loving it. His Louisiana imagery is incredible and Dave is always following guys that give him a hard time. http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/Black-Cherry-Blues-Audiobook/B002V0RFZU/ref=a_search_c4_1_7_srTtl?qid=1386592765&sr=1-7


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still listening to _Outlander_ with less than three hours to go. That's my dog-walking book.

Just finished Debbie Macomber's _The Perfect Christmas_. I read that one with Whispersync. Tavia Gilbert is the narrator. She does mostly paranormal books, but she did a great job with this sweet romance.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I finished listening to _Lost December_ by Richard Paul Evans the other day and I really liked it. Hoping to start on _The Snow Angel_ by Glenn Beck today.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I am currently listening to two books:

*Circus of the Damned * by Laurell K. Hamilton (I enjoyed the novel, and her early works are more action oriented and less sexual content)
and
*Citizen Soldier* by Stephen E. Ambrose. I listened to this on audiocassettes (24 I believe) borrowed from the library some years back. Thought it would be interesting to listen to again.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I listen mostly when I knit. The two activities seem to go together and feed on each other - just one more row or one more chapter.

I recently finished *14* by Peter Clines and enjoyed the weird story.

Now I'm in the middle of* Beautiful Ruins *by Jess Walter and am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## PremOutshine (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm into Life After Life (Kate Atkinson). Kate Atkinson has written a lovely, accordion-fold of a novel here! Loved reading it.  It's simply a the combination of good writing and a certain theatrical bravado. Must read book.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> I always have a book I am reading and one I am listening to as well. I am currently listening to a book from the Cedar Cove series.
> (this is the kindle link)
> 
> I love listening to the JD Robb In Death books....the narrator really brings them to life and makes them so much fun.


Totally agree about JD Robb. I have all 36 37? of the in Death books on audio. Fantastic set. Love the banter between Eve and Peabody


----------



## mager342 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am listening to C. Dickens, Great Expectations right now.  It is very entertaining the way it is read, although I can't say who the reader is off the top of my head.  I will look up those suggested in this thread.  I drive a lot, and also listen on my daily walks.  Thanks for a great thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whispersyncing _The Good Earth_ read by Anthony Heald. If I had to pick someone to read this book to me, it would be Heald. He's perfect.

I'm also listening to _Peony_ by Pearl S. Buck. At first, I didn't care for the way Kirsten Potter read the book. Then I realized that the character of Peony was worlds different from O-Lan and even Wang Lung. Now I'm really enjoying Potter's narration.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been listening to Jim Butcher's Furies of Calderon for the last couple weeks, but a couple scenes near the middle of the book stopped me cold. I haven't read many of The Dresden Files books, but I enjoyed them well enough as a kind of popcorn. But when you come up with a ridiculous plot contrivance (and I mean ridiculous; whenever you have a character say "I can't believe this is happening," your readers probably won't believe it either) to save the boys from certain death and then force the girls to stand helplesly as other women are tortured, you've lost me. We have too much of that in the genre already.

I'm currently mulling whether I'll try to catch up with my other book club (I'm a month behind on A Once and Future King), listen to some of the Charles Dickens I have waiting unread in my audiobook library, or grab some Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

Listening to *The Killing of the Tinkers by Ken Bruen*. The narrator Gerry O'Brien does an outstanding performance. Jack Taylor, a disgraced ex-cop in Galway, has slid further down the slope of despair. After a year in London, h... http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Killing-of-the-Tinkers-Audiobook/B002V0TH1U


----------



## elaineorr (Mar 18, 2012)

I have about ten minutes left in Janet Evanovich's _Explosive Eighteen_. They are fun books to listen to, though not necessarily in a setting where kids are around. Lots of use of the "f" word.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I listened to _A Christmas Carol_ yesterday, narrated by Jim Dale. He's one of my favorite narrators but I think I prefer Tim Curry's version of _A Christmas Carol_ a little better.

I'm now listening to _A Dog Named Christma_s. It was the Audible Daily Deal yesterday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> I listened to _A Christmas Carol_ yesterday, narrated by Jim Dale. He's one of my favorite narrators but I think I prefer Tim Curry's version of _A Christmas Carol_ a little better.
> 
> I'm now listening to _A Dog Named Christma_s. It was the Audible Daily Deal yesterday.


I always thought I would prefer Stephen Fry's version of Harry Potter, but there's a youtube with each of them reading the same passages. Jim Dale blew me away. I can't wait to listen to him read _A Cricket on the Hearth._


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Just finished a good radio drama of P.D. James' _The Skull Beneath the Skin_. Next up might be a run through my collection of Agatha Christie radio dramas.


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I always thought I would prefer Stephen Fry's version of Harry Potter, but there's a youtube with each of them reading the same passages. Jim Dale blew me away. I can't wait to listen to him read _A Cricket on the Hearth._


I felt the same way Margaret when I listened to *George R.R. Martin's Game of Thrones*. Roy Dotrice's narration blew me away.... http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/A-Game-of-Thrones-Audiobook/B002UZZ93G I never wanted to get out of my car and go to work. I just could get enough. I also listened to Jim Dale as narrator on one of the Harry Potter novel... he did an gripping performance and I was totally sucked in to the story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

C.A. Bryers said:


> Just finished a good radio drama of P.D. James' _The Skull Beneath the Skin_. Next up might be a run through my collection of Agatha Christie radio dramas.


Never thought about radio dramas. I used to listen to them when I was a kid. Love Agatha Christie. Where did you get them?


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Never thought about radio dramas. I used to listen to them when I was a kid. Love Agatha Christie. Where did you get them?


I got them from Amazon. There's probably at least 40 different Christie stories they've adapted with full-cast and sound effects, and top-notch production. There's a great Poirot box set with a selection of his stories, and a Miss Marple set that has all of her stories that the BBC had ever adapted. Then there are others that I had to buy separately, so there's a lot out there.

Here's a link to the Poirot set for you to peek at: http://www.amazon.com/Hercule-Poirots-Greatest-Cases-Dramatization/dp/1602833168/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387330333&sr=8-1&keywords=poirot%27s+greatest+cases

Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

C.A. Bryers said:


> I got them from Amazon. There's probably at least 40 different Christie stories they've adapted with full-cast and sound effects, and top-notch production. There's a great Poirot box set with a selection of his stories, and a Miss Marple set that has all of her stories that the BBC had ever adapted. Then there are others that I had to buy separately, so there's a lot out there.
> 
> Here's a link to the Poirot set for you to peek at: http://www.amazon.com/Hercule-Poirots-Greatest-Cases-Dramatization/dp/1602833168/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387330333&sr=8-1&keywords=poirot%27s+greatest+cases
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks. I'll have to save my pennies for those.

I found some other radio adaptations at Audible really, really cheap, including A Christmas Carol read by Orson Wells and Lionel Barrymore for 49 cents. Of course, it's not the full book, but it should be a good listen at 55 minutes long.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Audible has a free Agatha Christie Autobiography that is narrated by Christie. The recording is old and scratchy and the performance is a read not a performance. I don't usually enjoy autobiographies but hey, It's Agatha Christie reading her own story and it's free.


----------



## collegeoptionalcareers (Dec 14, 2013)

imallbs said:


> Audible has a free Agatha Christie Autobiography that is narrated by Christie. The recording is old and scratchy and the performance is a read not a performance. I don't usually enjoy autobiographies but hey, It's Agatha Christie reading her own story and it's free.


Funny, I was just listening to a recording of Parker Pyne short stories the other day!

The recording was narrated by Hugh Fraser - he plays Hastings in the television version of Poirot.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> I listened to _A Christmas Carol_ yesterday, narrated by Jim Dale. He's one of my favorite narrators but I think I prefer Tim Curry's version of _A Christmas Carol_ a little better.
> 
> I'm now listening to _A Dog Named Christma_s. It was the Audible Daily Deal yesterday.


The Tim Curry version was a freebie on Audible last year. A marvelous performance, I agree, but then I'd probably be willing to listen to Tim Curry reading the telephone book. *smirk*

Having recently rage quit Furies of Calderon (I liked the Dresden stuff, but this had become Pokemon with flatter characters and more rape), I've picked up Nicolas Nickleby. I figure that even if nearly all the women in it are relegated to traditional gender roles, well at least the book was written a couple centuries ago rather than a couple decades ago. *mutter*


----------



## Garrard Hayes (Aug 30, 2013)

I just finished listening to *Adrian McKinty's The Bloomsday Dead*. A brilliant end to an amazing trilogy. Gritty and brutally action-packed. Adrian McKinty's highly praised Dead series, Michael Forsythe back in Belfast. http://www.audible.com/pd/Mysteries-Thrillers/The-Bloomsday-Dead-Audiobook/B002V8HFJS/ref=a_pd_Myster_c2_tweet &#8230;


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A good mystery written by one of our own KBers. Narration is by Lloyd Sherr who narrates Modern Marvels on The History Channel, so you know it's good.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm using the whispersync feature to read/listen to this one 

Finished listening to this one the other day


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm using the whispersync feature to read/listen to this one
> 
> Finished listening to this one the other day


When whispersync is available I definitely use it. It's a great feature.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

While quilting, I have been listening to  Naked in Death

I lucked out and picked up the first 8 in the series for $1.99/ea. and snagged the books for $0.99.. I'd never repurchased them in Kindle form, although I've read them multiple times.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> While quilting, I have been listening to  Naked in Death
> 
> I lucked out and picked up the first 8 in the series for $1.99/ea. and snagged the books for $0.99.. I'd never repurchased them in Kindle form, although I've read them multiple times.


Ditto... I recently got into the series, and loving it. The only thing that I don't like about the audiobooks is the narrator's voice for Peabody. I'm sorry, she makes her sound like some goofy guy. Roarke a tad too much "Lucky Charms" Irish, but Peabody makes me cringe.

Too bad I've quickly read myself to book #14 (via Overdrive from my library), so no more audible recordings, so I re-listen as I do chores and walk around. Well, that is until I get some money to buy more from Audible or check out the audio CDs from my library.

Tris


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I listening to Swan Song

It's a post-nuclear-apocalypse story published in 1987. I'm about 5 hours in and the northern hemisphere has just gone up in a series of mushroom clouds. It's over 34 hours long so I'm just getting started.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just finished a re-listen to Rick Atkinson's _*The Day of Battle: The War in Sicily and Italy, 1943-1944*_, part of his Liberation Trilogy. He reads the book himself and I'm not a fan of writer/readers - they're never as good as professional readers - but Atkinson makes it work because he is earnest and excited about the story. I've got a 90min commute to work ea day and looong audiobooks and trilogies suit me!


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm an audible fanatic and I'm currently listening to John le Carré's "A Most Wanted Man" awaiting the movie, as it plays in my home city Hamburg.


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

Read The Great Gatsby in the last couple weeks. I hadn't read it before (believe it or not), and perhaps it loses something without the printed word. The depiction of class conflict was interesting, however. I plan to blog about it later tonight. I feel like I need to sort through some of the ideas before I know what I thought about the book.

I've picked up The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms and am about 1/6th of the way through it. I'm liking the world-building and the character's voice. Nice to see a female POC as a protagonist (without having those traits define how the story responds to her). The fantasy genre has a dearth of those.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Just started listening to this one....released today...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My MP3 Player just quit. I haven't had it more than a few months. Piffle.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I recently listened to *The Fault in Our Stars *by John Green and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Last night I finished *My Mother Was Nuts *by Penny Marshall and considered celebrating when it was done. There was way too much whining and name-dropping and she came across as a not very likeable person.

I don't know what I'll listen to next.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I started listening to this one the other day. It's the 3rd in this series.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm listening to *The Martian*. Good narration and a really compelling story.


----------

